# جهاز الغسيل الكلوي (help me)



## m a s (27 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي اول مشاركة لي بهذ المنتدى الراقي واتمنى تقبلوا بي كصديق لكم
انا عندي بحث عن hemodialysis
اتمنى تفيدوا بالنقاط التالية
- اسعار اجهزة غسيل الكلى
- اهم النقاط اللي اهتم فيها عند شراء جهاز الغسيل الكلوي
- افضل الشركات تصنيع للجهاز
- مقطع فيديو اوفلاش يوضح نظرية الغسيل الكلوي من الناحية الميكانيكة 

ادري كثرت عليكم لكن وش اسوي مشكور مقدما والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## m a s (28 مايو 2011)

افا ولا رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## mohabd28eg (3 يونيو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?zniyqmdbyzg


----------



## atefmoslhy (3 يونيو 2011)

ferzenious فيرزينيوس من احسن الشركات المنتجة


----------

